# november trip



## mc3 (Oct 18, 2009)

first post here....referred over from SEFF...

i'll be in orange beach for a vacation in november, and i was looking for reccomendations for a guided fly-fishing trip. i'd be willing to drive about an hour or so in either direction (mobile to pensacola) for some decent fishing. any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Duncan (Oct 1, 2007)

www.blueheronguideservice.com


----------



## mc3 (Oct 18, 2009)

i will look him up.....

what species are available at that time of year.....any sight fishing?


----------

